# Hawaii Reviews for September 2010...



## billhall (Sep 4, 2010)

Hawaii reviews September 2010!


----------



## billhall (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai , Kauai, 8/22/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:  Michael Coley​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 8/28/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer:  Michael Coley​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 4, 2010)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 8/8/10*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  Darlene & David Spencer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad to do the reviews for our first two timeshare stays!  We'll have three more (not in Hawaii, unfortunately!) in the next 5-6 weeks.


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2010)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 8/20/10*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:  Richard Klein​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2010)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club,8/27/10, Maui*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Richard Klein​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 12, 2010)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 9/11/10*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  Greg Apt​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 22, 2010)

*Royal Sea Cliff , Big Island, 9/19/10*

*New Review *


Royal Sea Cliff  
Reviewer:  Sandy & Robert Lovell​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 22, 2010)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort ,Big Island, 3/1/10*

*New Review *


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort   
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 22, 2010)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 3/1/10*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu   
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 22, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 9/10/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Gary Coleman​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

